# The Kitchen Dance



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

So Brien (my husband) and I are trying to more thoroughly train Bernie to the pad. We are shamelessly bad parents who have coddled and stroked the ego of our dog without forcing the pad and being overly lenient when she pees in the middle of the dining room, her preferred methodology. 

Our latest game plan consists of taking her on "inspections" everytime we come home to assess the damage and then rewarding her with great excitement as we show her the pad and point out that she has peed/pood on it. Then she gets a treat. This is all done while crooning loudly about how fantastic she is for "peeing on the pad". :aktion033:

Little did we know she had a special surprise up her sleeve as well: everytime this happens she comes screeching across the kitchen floor, skidding and sliding on the hard wood and then begins to do the Kitchen Dance which is a little diddy that consists of her jumping from side to sides and wiggling her front paws around. It's priceless and always leaves us in stitches. 

She only does it in the kitchen and only during the inspection phase and it's so wonderful I find myself rooting more for her to pee on the pad so she'll do the Kitchen Dance than so I won't unexpectedly soak the bottom of my maxi dresses with dog urine while trying to retrieve a cup of tea from the kitchen. 

That is all  Just had to share.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How cute is that. You should try to get it on video. I love that our little ones keep us smiling.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds adorable! A video would be priceless! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

majik921 said:


> So Brien (my husband) and I are trying to more thoroughly train Bernie to the pad. *We are shamelessly bad parents who have coddled and stroked the ego of our dog without forcing the pad and being overly lenient when she pees in the middle of the dining room, her preferred methodology. *


 
:HistericalSmiley:That admission was so refreshing and funny!

Because I _know_ your a great Malt Mom, but usually no one "fesses up" to what they could do better.

I am the same with Coco. Paris is a potty star but Coco needs some help.
Paris will even rat on her sister if she goes to go in the wrong spot!

The Kitchen dance sounds hilarious!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Awww bless - this made me smile!
And you aren't alone in not being 100% on the ball with toileting....tobi is pretty good, but I could be better


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the kitchen dance. :chili::chili: It is a happy dance really How about grabbing the video camera, flip, or video on phone for the next one so we can see? :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds so cute......the kitchen dance!!! Yes, I agree, would love to see it on video!!!:chili::chili: Sounds like a happy little one!!!


----------

